# Internet funktioniert manchmal nicht



## Carndret (26. Juni 2003)

Ich habe seit 3 Tagen das Problem, dass ich einfach aus dem Internet geschmissen werde. Danach geht gar nichts mehr.
Ich habe T-DSL und einen Router, sobald ich vom DSL-Modem kurz dem Stromstecker rausziehe und ihn dann kurze Zeit später wieder reinstecke geht es wieder.
Am Router kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da es wie gesagt nach dem raus und reinstecken des Modemsteckers wieder geht. Das passiert jetzt schon 2-3 mal am Tag.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## fluessig (26. Juni 2003)

Das kann dir wahrscheinlich nur die Telekom sagen. Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass das Modem die Verbindung nicht halten kann. Weisst du von Nachbarn, die am selben Knotenpunkt hängen wie du (Umkreis von ca. 1km) ob die auch diese Störungen haben. Ansonst könnte nur noch das Modem selbst Verursacher sein.
P.S.: hast du fastpath?


----------



## d4k4 (26. Juni 2003)

tja das problem hab ich auch, tritt bei mir vermehrt bei heißen Tagen auf. Ich denk mal das liegt daran das das DSL modem zu warm wird.


----------



## Carndret (26. Juni 2003)

mmh stimmt war gestern und überheupt in den Letzten Tagen ziemlich heiß. Außerdem hatte ich den Stecker gestern mal für 5min draußen und es ging und später nur 20sec und es ging nicht sofort.
Vielleicht kann ich dem Ding irgendwie mal einen Lufthauch spendieren.
Danke für die Idee!


----------



## Alien3000lu (27. Juni 2003)

*Router...*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Router von Netgear. Ich habe mir eine Neue Firmware runtergeladen, und da funktionierte es einwandfrei.

Probiers mal


----------



## Carndret (27. Juni 2003)

Ich hab so ein komischen von Mentor. Ich hab schon ewig und vergeblich nach einem Firmware Update gesucht, habe nun endlich gestern eines gefunden. Hat sich auch einiges geändert, aber ich denke es war doch eher die Hitze, da der Router vorher immer einwandfrei funktioniert hat.


----------



## d4k4 (27. Juni 2003)

mom wenns der von mentor ist das ist es definitiv die hitze. 
der von mentor ist nähmlich extra hitzeanfäälig und bekannt dafür, da der kühlchip nicht passgenau liegt.

hatte vor 2 wochen große probleme mit einem mentor router. einzigste lösung ist : für ausreichend lüftung sorgen und den router auf die seite stellen


----------



## Carndret (27. Juni 2003)

Also nicht das Modem sondern der Router, ja?
Kann auch gut möglich sein. Allerdings steht er schon so das von allen Seiten (besonders auch unten) Luft dran kommen könnte. Es kann aber sein, dass das Modem so viel Hitze entwickelt, dass der Router ebenfalls noch mehr aufgeheizt wird. Ich denke ich versuch einfach mal einen besseren Platz für beide zu finden.
Da es das erste Mal ist das soetwas passiert, kann ich mir wohl sicher sein das es daran liegt.


----------



## d4k4 (30. Juni 2003)

also beschwören kann ichs nicht. aber war halt bei uns das Problem. wenn ich die links nochmal finde, schreib ich dir.


----------



## Carndret (30. Juni 2003)

Das würde mir sehr helfen, da der Händler gemeint hat, wenn es so ein Problem wäre mit dem Kühlchip, dann hätte er schon mehrere zurückbekommen.
Jetzt will er ihn erst mal einschicken. Dauert 1-2 Wochen  . Mal sehen wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## d4k4 (2. Juli 2003)

den direkten link hab ich leider nicht aber hier solltest du fündig werden

http://web54.server7.rhs-it.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=37
und
router-forum


----------

